# Russia v Georgia War Documentaries?



## dknob (Feb 6, 2012)

Anybody know of any good documentaries on the war? I'm looking for something not overly biased - and preferrably not Russian.

Thanks!


----------



## Brill (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't know of any non-Russian but try BBC perhaps?


----------



## CDG (Feb 6, 2012)

Found this, but it's only about 11 minutes.


----------



## CDG (Feb 6, 2012)

Also found this by Al-Jazeera:


----------

